# Iron Horse Meets The Real Thing (at the RGS East)



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

As many of you know, Roger Cutter's fabulous RGS East outdoor layout in north central Maryland is surrounded by horse pasture. Usually the horses in it pay absolutely no attention to the goings-on at our operating sessions.









However, for some reason, this guy displayed all the traits of a dedicated "train watcher" today at the Annual Fall Run.









He seemed to be fascinated by the trains as they passed by. (I suppose I should say that I guess I can't blame him!) 









There were plenty of the two-legged variety there too, sharing his evident passion for train watching and enjoying the beautiful crisp Fall weather.









The meet had a decidedly "eastern" orientation to narrow gauge railroading, for a change. This beautiful East Broad Top[/i] Mikado and train is the work of Geoff Ringlé from Trenton, New Jersey.









One of Geoff's wood sheathed boxcars and part of his "fishbelly" flatcar. To paraphrase our friend Marty K out in Nebraska: "Is it real, or is it just outside?"

Tomorrow's weather promises to just as nice as it was today. If you are anywhere in the area, regardless of whether you're biped or quadruped, try to stop by at Rog's. The train watching is going to be great!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pictures. Who made the buildings in the third picture?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Some of those pictures look real...

Thanks for posting Jack.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jack 

Great photos. Sorry I missed the meet yesterday. Something about Jo Anne thinking replacing a pump in our 360 foot deep well was more important than picking up her flat car. I now know more about pulling pipe,etc from a well and replacing a pump [courtesy of a local company]than I ever wanted to. But the pump was down there 27 years before the motor windings failed, so I won't complain. ALMOST as long as an old Lionel engine. 

BTW, any of you know how to kill off the overpowering chlorine smell after they dumped the required quantity down in the well to make sure the "evil critters" were killed. When new equipment [pump, pipe] goes in the well they have to "sanitize" it since it is my source of drinking water. 

Enjoy running today. Weather is supposed to be equally as good.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunday was just a nice but a lot less crowded. 










As Jack mentioned, a very East Broad Top crowd. We had 2x #14 and 3x #15 on the layout at once time. This is my #15 passing Jack's Ft Mallison Station. 











Geoff did a marvellous job of weathering on his EBT #14.











Here's Allen's combine (built by Geoff from a G.A.L. kit using an Accucraft coach) rolling down the 3% grade. 











As you probably noticed, this takes place in the middle of a horse farm. One of the riders, Savannah, came over with her Mom to check things out, and here she is driving my #15 and train, while Geoff waits for the main line to clear for his #14.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_And now, let's go to the video tape . . . Geoff's #14 and M-3:_





_My #15 and train(s):_


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats what I love about Rogers RR, practical yet very scenic. 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack & Pete, 
It was good to see you guys & thanks for posting the photos. It was great fun & that hay burner was really fascinated with out trains. At one point he leaned over the fence far enough to knock them off the track if he wanted to. Geoff


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. Later RJD


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 14 Nov 2010 02:35 AM 
Great Pictures. Who made the buildings in the third picture? 
John -

The Rico Station building and water tower were built from scratch by Roger's friend, Dave Kozak (I believe) and the other smaller outbuildings are kits from Randy Bryie of _*Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply *out in California._


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Outstanding photos of an outstanding layout. I had to look twice to see if some of these were not the real thing. Can you tell me what area of North Central Maryland this layout is. 
Paul


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Big65Dude on 15 Nov 2010 12:45 AM 
Posted By John J on 14 Nov 2010 02:35 AM 
Great Pictures. Who made the buildings in the third picture? 
John -

The Rico Station building and water tower were built from scratch by Roger's friend, Dave Kozak (I believe) and the other smaller outbuildings are kits from Randy Bryie of _*Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply *out in California._



Thanks for the Reply. They are great looking buildings.

JJ


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

I want to thank Jack and Peter for the great photos of the RGS East over this last weekend. We had the best November weather possible with clear skies and 60's on the thermometer. Great turn out and lots of trains. Also good food. 

Some answers to the questions posed. 

The station was build from scratch by Dave Kozak and others and myself spent mindless hours applying 8,000 shingles. And they say this hobby ain't fun. 

The water tower I started years ago and has a couple of days work left on it before painting. Was built from a kit that was started, but never produced, by Blackstone Models. 

The other structures near the station are the Rico speeder shed and the Ridgway outhouse. Those were done by Randy at Pac Coast Garden RR. Supply. 

The layout is in northern Baltimore county, about 35 minutes south of York PA, where the ECLSTS is held in the spring and fall. I will be having an open house in the spring on Sunday after the meet at York. 

Roger Cutter 
RGS East


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures!! Glad someone got out there and enjoyed the weather and ran some trains outside this weekend!!

The little dude in the first group shot looks like my Luke, but he was with me all day Saturday!!


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

I borrowed a camera from a friend and got a quick shot of some EBT switching action.....










Roger's layout is great for photos. With a low eye level shot the distant trees are captured in the background.

Geoff


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Old Iron on 16 Nov 2010 07:26 AM 
I borrowed a camera from a friend and got a quick shot of some EBT switching action.....










Roger's layout is great for photos. With a low eye level shot the distant trees are captured in the background.

Geoff 

This is a great Picture. It is Contest Quality. You should enter it.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy cow! What a cool railroad and some great models. The weathering on Geoff's EBT number 14 is the best I've seen on a steam locomotive. Makes 'er look gritty, just like the real thing. Also as a city dweller (OK, so our "city" is more like a congested town) I envy Roger's railroad and all of that land.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Jack, could we find out how Geoff weathered that number 14. Not to dismiss anyone else's work (who am I to talk?), but that was one of the best weathering jobs I've seen. Looks really gritty and dirty, as most real locos are. What do you think?


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 29 Nov 2010 06:21 PM 
Hey Jack, could we find out how Geoff weathered that number 14. Not to dismiss anyone else's work (who am I to talk?), but that was one of the best weathering jobs I've seen. Looks really gritty and dirty, as most real locos are. What do you think? 
I agree. I'm sure Geoff will be happy to share his techniques with us. 

How 'bout it, Geoff?


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments.

The weathering of #14 was a major undertaking, so this is not an easy question to answer. 

I have another one of Rich Yoder's engines here for the detailing and weathering treatment.

I am trying to figure out how to set up for photos that will allow me to do a step-by-step documentation of the process. 

Geoff


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, those images are fantastic. Enjoyed the thread very much.


----------

